# Gram flour



## Kaylz (Apr 23, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone has ever used it? xx


----------



## eggyg (Apr 23, 2018)

I use it when I make onion Bhajis or pakoras. Chick pea flour, also quite good for coating potatoes prior to roasting, makes them crispy. Never used it for anything sweet.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 23, 2018)

eggyg said:


> I use it when I make onion Bhajis or pakoras. Chick pea flour, also quite good for coating potatoes prior to roasting, makes them crispy. Never used it for anything sweet.


Cheers ma dear, it was sweet recipes I was looking at but you've just put me right in the mood for onion bhaji's so will have to get on that hunt tomorrow! haha  xx


----------



## eggyg (Apr 23, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Cheers ma dear, it was sweet recipes I was looking at but you've just put me right in the mood for onion bhaji's so will have to get on that hunt tomorrow! haha  xx


They are dead easy to make but mine never turn out looking like the ones you get from an Indian restaurant or takeaway, but just as tasty. Don’t have the fat too hot as they cook so quick they easily burn, it took me a few times until I got it right.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 23, 2018)

eggyg said:


> They are dead easy to make but mine never turn out looking like the ones you get from an Indian restaurant or takeaway, but just as tasty. Don’t have the fat too hot as they cook so quick they easily burn, it took me a few times until I got it right.


I'm not one of those that cares what it looks like on the plate, as long as I enjoy it that's the main thing haha, would you mind sharing your recipe at all? if not its understandable and cheers for the tip!!  xx


----------



## trophywench (Apr 23, 2018)

Couple of tablespoons of Gram, chili powder if liked to taste, but you really don't need very much at all so be warned!and splosh of water, whisk or beat to a 'coating consistency, too thin add Gram, too thick add water.  Chuck in a chopped cooking onion, with the bits parted first, and mix.  The onion should be sticking out of the batter exceedingly untidily.  Using a teaspoon scoop up as much as you can on the spoon, drop into fat and fry .

If not deep frying, squish the dollop flatter in the frying pan, cook until as brown as you want, flip it over an cook the other side.  Drain on crumpled kitchen paper and serve how you like.  I know I'm a pleb - but I love em with Tomato  ketchup - which I hardly ever eat at all!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 23, 2018)

I really want an onion bhajee now!


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 24, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Couple of tablespoons of Gram, chili powder if liked to taste, but you really don't need very much at all so be warned!and splosh of water, whisk or beat to a 'coating consistency, too thin add Gram, too thick add water.  Chuck in a chopped cooking onion, with the bits parted first, and mix.  The onion should be sticking out of the batter exceedingly untidily.  Using a teaspoon scoop up as much as you can on the spoon, drop into fat and fry .
> 
> If not deep frying, squish the dollop flatter in the frying pan, cook until as brown as you want, flip it over an cook the other side.  Drain on crumpled kitchen paper and serve how you like.  I know I'm a pleb - but I love em with Tomato  ketchup - which I hardly ever eat at all!


Cheers ma dear, I will pass on the tomato sauce though, cant even stand the smell of it anymore! haha xx


----------



## eggyg (Apr 24, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I'm not one of those that cares what it looks like on the plate, as long as I enjoy it that's the main thing haha, would you mind sharing your recipe at all? if not its understandable and cheers for the tip!!  xx


Ditto Jenny!


----------



## trophywench (Apr 24, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Ditto Jenny!



As per a Madhur Jaffray book, several decades ago for me though the way she described it was more polite LOL


----------



## Sally W (Apr 24, 2018)

Gram flour can be used for making socca pizzas


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 24, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Gram flour can be used for making socca pizzas


Yeah I saw recipes for that last night but I'm one of the oddity's that have never liked pizza! lol xx


----------



## Sally W (Apr 24, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Yeah I saw recipes for that last night but I'm one of the oddity's that have never liked pizza! lol xx


I so wish I didn’t like pizza K! It’s usually my weekly carb treat, that or something Italian...


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 24, 2018)

Sally W said:


> I so wish I didn’t like pizza K! It’s usually my weekly carb treat, that or something Italian...


Even as a child I wasn't keen on pizza, although I did eat it a lot at dinner time when I was at high school and for tea for a while but that was different, that was battered pizza! Now that's a whole different ball game and absolutely amazing!  lol xx


----------



## Sally W (Apr 24, 2018)

Battered pizza!? Never heard of that but don’t like corn dogs in US so probably wouldn’t choose that. Learn something new every day


----------



## Robin (Apr 24, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Battered pizza!? Never heard of that but don’t like corn dogs in US so probably wouldn’t choose that. Learn something new every day


When my sister lived in Edinburgh, she said if you ordered a pizza from their local take away, they asked if you wanted it deep fried, and if you said yes, they folded it in half, dipped it in batter, and put it in the fryer. Deep fried mars bars may be a myth, but that certainly wasn't!


----------



## Sally W (Apr 24, 2018)

Robin said:


> When my sister lived in Edinburgh, she said if you ordered a pizza from their local take away, they asked if you wanted it deep fried, and if you said yes, they folded it in half, dipped it in batter, and put it in the fryer. Deep fried mars bars may be a myth, but that certainly wasn't!


 wow.  Pizza related stuff I didn’t know about. I once got on the train from Sorrento to Naples to try what is supposed to be the best pizza in Italy. My OH thought it was crazy. I even got my own recipe pretty close. Ah pre-diabetic days


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 24, 2018)

Robin said:


> Deep fried mars bars may be a myth, but that certainly wasn't!


yes that's exactly what I mean about a battered pizza, and battered Mars bars are NOT a myth, 2 chippy's in my town will do them for you, they are excellent and I miss them!!  xx


----------



## Robin (Apr 24, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> yes that's exactly what I mean about a battered pizza, and battered Mars bars are NOT a myth, 2 chippy's in my town will do them for you, they are excellent and I miss them!!  xx


Yes, I'm sure my sister's Chippy would do deep fried Mars, her kids  (three hungry boys with Scottish accents at the time) used to mention them, but then someone alleged they only did it for tourists.


----------



## Bob700 (Sep 28, 2019)

May I suggest a bhaji/pakora sauce/dip.....tomato ketchup, add a little Tesco own brand mint sauce, stir in some semi skimmed milk until it is a red/deep pink colour


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 28, 2019)

Bob700 said:


> May I suggest a bhaji/pakora sauce/dip.....tomato ketchup, add a little Tesco own brand mint sauce, stir in some semi skimmed milk until it is a red/deep pink colour


cheers mate but I don't eat any takeaway style foods and as I mentioned further up the thread I cant stand tomatoes/tomato sauce as just smells like pure sugar to me these days so very off putting, I also don't use cow's milk any longer lol xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 28, 2019)

eggyg said:


> I use it when I make onion Bhajis or pakoras. Chick pea flour, also quite good for coating potatoes prior to roasting, makes them crispy. Never used it for anything sweet.



We’ve used it in batter for cauliflower (yum!). It also seems to be suggested occasionally to add a teaspoon to things if you want an ‘egg flavour’ in vegan recipes eg Yorkshire Puds. We’ve never found it worked for that though - a whiff of black salt seems much more effective 

Let us know how you get on if you find some and what you use it for, as it can be quite tricky to use up a bag of it before the use-by date!

Edit: Oops! Hadn’t realised this thread was so old - did you ever get any? How were the bhajis?


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 28, 2019)

But then I missed this last time it was on here, and I have never heard of this. Now I shall find out about it.


----------



## Sally W (Sep 28, 2019)

I use it to thicken casseroles. Several Robin Ellis recipes use it to dust chicken breasts etc. It’s basically ground dried chickpeas.


----------



## Browser (Sep 29, 2019)

I’ve recently been using fiberflour in place of wheat flour and haven’t heard of gram flour.

Fiberflour has per 100gms. -  carbs  72 gms  ;  sugars  0.4 gms. ;  dietary fibre  10.7 gms

Gram flour has  -  carbs. 57 gms.  ;   sugars 10 gms.  ;  dietary fibre  10 gms. 

Fiberflour ingredients.  -  Oat bran, Golden linseed meal, Wheat gluten, Resistant wheat starch, Oat fibre, Wheat fibre, Inulin, Polydextrin, Guar gum, Hydroxypropyl methyl cellulose, Vitamin C.

Which of these is overall healthier for diabetics?
Can gram flour be used for general baking applications?


----------



## Sally W (Sep 29, 2019)

@Browser I was about to message you to say I tried FF last night in blackberry cobbler and it was lovely! So glad you told me about it.

Gram flour has resistant starch which doesn’t get digested same way (I follow Clever Gut Diet).

That said, I use it for dusting chicken, fish cakes and thickening a casserole so not in large quantities. I’ll be using fiberflour for pastry, cobblers and crumbles from now on


----------



## Browser (Sep 29, 2019)

Sally W said:


> @Browser I was about to message you to say I tried FF last night in blackberry cobbler and it was lovely! So glad you told me about it.
> 
> Gram flour has resistant starch which doesn’t get digested same way (I follow Clever Gut Diet).
> 
> That said, I use it for dusting chicken, fish cakes and thickening a casserole so not in large quantities. I’ll be using fiberflour for pastry, cobblers and crumbles from now on [/QUOTE





Sally W said:


> @Browser I was about to message you to say I tried FF last night in blackberry cobbler and it was lovely! So glad you told me about it.
> 
> Gram flour has resistant starch which doesn’t get digested same way (I follow Clever Gut Diet).
> 
> That said, I use it for dusting chicken, fish cakes and thickening a casserole so not in large quantities. I’ll be using fiberflour for pastry, cobblers and crumbles from now on



Glad you find it useful. I’ve made Yorkshire puddings, shortcrust pastry and burger buns with it recently, with fairly good success. Don’t expect perfection but it’s a great second best.


----------

